# Entex Corvair Monza GT instructions



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Would anyone happen to have the instruction sheet for this car kit?










It’s a Japanese kit, boxed and distributed in the U.S. by Entex back in the 1970s.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

First the good news: Yeah, I have 'em.

Now the bad news: My scanner is busted and the only set I have is a part of my only example of the kit. If I can find someplace to copy them' I can mail you the copy.

One other thing to check on: I've heard that there's a website that has hundreds if not thousands of old model instructions posted. You might get lucky if you try a Google search.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

^^ You have a PM.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

CorvairJim said:


> I've heard that there's a website that has hundreds if not thousands of old model instructions posted.


Is this it?

http://www.thedpmcc.com/instructionsintro.html


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

That's probably it. I noticed that don't have a category for Entex; That's bad. Bad Thing Number 2 is that I discovered that the Monza GT kit I was thinking of is still in it's original shrink wrap. That would be very bad indeed... If the one I was thinking of was the one you were looking for. It isn't - It's Entex's 1:20 scale version of the Monza GT! I also have the smaller one, and it's open. In fact, I just pulled it out of the display of unbuilt Corvair kits and "Air Boxes" in my living room (I have a very understanding wife - She lets me display all my built models in the living room too!) and the instructions are right in front of me as I type this. Size isn't a problem: It's a regular size sheet of paper, not standard model instruction sheet size. Let me have your address, and I'll try to get a copy made of it tomorrow at work and shoot it off to you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Plankwing (Dec 15, 2012)

This kit is 32nd scale, not 25th scale. I built one years ago, lost the box, didn't remember it was an Entex kit. Found one on eBay that I just received today, advertised as 25th scale, box says 25th scale, but it is not. I haven't built 32nd for years, not pleased to find this was not 25th scale.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Plankwing said:


> This kit is 32nd scale, not 25th scale. I built one years ago, lost the box, didn't remember it was an Entex kit. Found one on eBay that I just received today, advertised as 25th scale, box says 25th scale, but it is not. I haven't built 32nd for years, not pleased to find this was not 25th scale.


Actually it's not any standard scale, but it's closer to 25th scale than it is to 32nd scale. The Monza GT was a tiny car with a wheelbase of 92 inches. Measuring the model gives a scale of about 1/27.5.


----------

